# Favorite Revolver cartridge.



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

What's yours? i'm goin with the good old 41 magnum.


----------



## FMHD (5 mo ago)

I like .44 mag


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

.454 Cassull


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

Another vote for the 41 Remington® Magnum!


----------



## Brian48 (Dec 1, 2014)

38spl/.357mag


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

327 Federal Magnum.


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

I've shot and reloaded for .357, .41 Mag, .44 mag, 454 Casull, etc. But in my dotage, the .357/38 Spcl. revolvers, perhaps with an auxiliary 9mm cylinder, are plenty for me.


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

liked the 45LC had a couple of Ruger Black Hawks in that round


----------



## hanover67 (Oct 30, 2012)

.44 Smith & Wesson Special.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

Generally, I purchase .357 Magnum revolvers -- S&W 686, 686+, 640. I shoot .38special through them -- the heavier gun with the lighter round is easier on my hands.
I recently picked up a used Taurus M85 that is a .38special revolver. It shoots well with .38spc ammo and doesn't punish my hands.
On all my revolvers, I install and use Hogue's over-grips. They offer a longer grip and a "tacky" material that I can grip better. The stock grips on the two Taurus pistols (.22lr & .38spc) are much smaller than the S&W. These Houge grips make shooting a more enjoyable experience for me.


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

I would love to get a S&W 25 I think was chambered in 45 LC.


----------



## Islands7 (Nov 30, 2016)

Belt Fed said:


> What's yours? i'm goin with the good old 41 magnum.


A retired sheriff's selection to be sure, if not .44 BUT
convenient local indoor ranges' limit is 10mm-357mag so 
if only a revolver then the newly invented 8-shot 45acp or GAP


----------



## jag1954 (Sep 9, 2021)

I'd say .45 Colt and .41 Magnum


----------



## NormanChang (5 mo ago)

1. .38 Special + P
2. .357 Magnum

and 500 Magnum


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

NormanChang said:


> 1. .38 Special + P
> 2. .357 Magnum
> 
> and 500 Magnum


Yup, same here. A lot of people scoff at the .38 Special anymore, but a guy that I worked with a lot of years, lost his life to one .38 Special FMJ, right to the center of the chest from about 20 feet.


----------



## MP Gunther (5 mo ago)

1) 38 Spec / 357 Mag
2) 44 Spec / 44 Mag

And I love shooting my reloads


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Love my 686 in 38 / 357 The 6 inch barrel keeps the sights on target and recoil doesn't hurt me. I'm surprised how far out I can see and if I can see it, this will hit it.


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

I love my Ruger .45 Blackhawk. I shoot easy cowboy loads for practice and then some hot loads for hunting. I've gotten three nice mule deer with one shot each with it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

rexherring said:


> I love my Ruger .45 Blackhawk. I shoot easy cowboy loads for practice and then some hot loads for hunting. I've gotten three nice mule deer with one shot each with it.


One of my older brothers have bagged a couple of nice White Tails with the same.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

rexherring said:


> I love my Ruger .45 Blackhawk. I shoot easy cowboy loads for practice and then some hot loads for hunting. I've gotten three nice mule deer with one shot each with it.


Not many things on the wish list, but a 45 colt with a lever action of the same are at the very top. Should have done it a long time ago when things were sort of reasonable, but if the chance comes along, I'll be looking hard.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I like my model 10 good old fashioned 38


----------



## RustyNut (Apr 10, 2011)

.38/.357 Easy to load for. Easy on the wrist. Just fun to shoot.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

.357/.38 Special. Decent flexibility for ammo options, reloading components, etc. Power to punishment ratio is good.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

I own several revolvers from .22 to a Ruger Old Model Super Blackhawk in .45 LC. All of them are enjoyable. But for fun, there's nothing that beats a .22 out in the field. My favorite .22 is a 1968-69 Ruger Super Single Six I bought new about 1969. I found a box of old ammo from those days that was 67 cents for 50 rounds.

The old S&W .22s are also great.


----------



## rustyaa55 (2 mo ago)

Favorite for what? OK, i am old so will display how i cheat. My first hangun is a RUGER BLACKHAWK 4 5/8 357. Love that cartridge. When more is needed the 44 MAG is a blast and very accurate at extended Handgun ranges. BUT the 41 MAG is even better! In a STAINLESS RUGER 
REDHAWK 5+'' bbl i was consistantly printing awesome 50 yard groups offhand. It was the first handgun combo i routinely shot offhand at 100 with great accuracy. When deer hunting it is my top choice. MUST HAVE the diminutive 22 rimfire to feed my 617 and GP100. (waiting on the COLT KING COBRA TARGET 22)


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

rustyaa55 said:


> Favorite for what? OK, i am old so will display how i cheat. My first hangun is a RUGER BLACKHAWK 4 5/8 357. Love that cartridge. When more is needed the 44 MAG is a blast and very accurate at extended Handgun ranges. BUT the 41 MAG is even better! In a STAINLESS RUGER
> REDHAWK 5+'' bbl i was consistantly printing awesome 50 yard groups offhand. It was the first handgun combo i routinely shot offhand at 100 with great accuracy. When deer hunting it is my top choice. MUST HAVE the diminutive 22 rimfire to feed my 617 and GP100. (waiting on the COLT KING COBRA TARGET 22)


When I was a patrol officer in the 70s I carried a S&W Model 58 .41 magnum. It was a hoss. It taught me the value of a two-hand hold when possible. I found it far better than a .44 mag though I had one of those in 1973 in the 8.75 barrel. I didn't like it for my purposes so sold it at a premium and bought the M 58 instead.

I found the recoil heavier though less sharp than an M19 .357 that I attribute to the M58 weight. After a while department regs insisted on 38/357 so I sold it.


----------



## hudson69 (Jan 29, 2018)

.38/.357


----------

